# NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lakers



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

(2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Lakers











Lakers lead series: 3-2​


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

oh.
flipping. 
snap.


Biggest game of the year? I think so. The quick double-teams the suns employed last game really threw the Fellas' O outta wack. The little things will win this game

1.Take care of the ball
2.Make good descions
3.One shot and out, no offensive boards for the suns
4.Defense.
5.See number 4
6.A bag of Doritos...thats your cue DG

They lose this game....whoa nana....

So with that said....

GOOOOOOOOOOO LAKESHOW!!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 

REPRESENT YOUR POMPOUS ARROGANT FANS!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Go lakerSSSSSSSSS!!!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Do or Die for Both Teams!


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Lakers gotta take care of business...if we loose this game, we loose the series...done deal...no turning back and pack up the fishing gear!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I have great confidence the Lakers will take this game today.

Bell is out, which means alot less flopping. :banana:


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

Home game should be good. Gotta contain Nash and phil has to let Walton play this game more. Walton is doing so good in this series.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bury them.


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

I have a good feeling about this one. The team is going to come out fired up and blow them out of the water.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

If the Lakers do blow them out, it will happen because of a strong second half by the Lakers (Where the Suns usually have dominated)


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Stick to the gameplan; feed the ball inside, collect fouls, no easy 3s for the Suns.

...and we can do this.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Like someone else said, i too feel it's now or never. Lose this game, and we're out.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Go Lakers!!! Let the Suns set .

peace


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

Most important game of the year! We gotta pull through!!!!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

I feel something really Fishy and refs let Suns steal the game from us.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> I feel something really Fishy and refs let Suns steal the game from us.



I too think the Suns will be getting some calls. The refs probable know that if the Lakers lose, their still alive, but if Suns lose, its over.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

who are we all kidding here....kobe will have a field day...i mean whose going to stop odom...marion had no chance this series...and whose going to stop kobe...last time i checked the ball boy wasnt part of the team


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Kwame just has to do what he did in game 5 except the foul trouble and the game is ours to lose.


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

Itz DO OR DIE...

Man, I'm so nervous about this game.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*



SoCalfan21 said:


> who are we all kidding here....kobe will have a field day...i mean whose going to stop odom...marion had no chance this series...and whose going to stop kobe...last time i checked the ball boy wasnt part of the team


It's these time of statements that will look great in my sig. Yes, the Suns are at a disadvantage without a complete roster, but there is a reason they are the 2nd seed in the west. Try and remember that.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*



KidCanada said:


> It's these time of statements that will look great in my sig. Yes, the Suns are at a disadvantage without a complete roster, but there is a reason they are the 2nd seed in the west. Try and remember that.


The Lakers have had an incomplete roster throughout this series and they are up 3-2...try and remember that!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*



KidCanada said:


> It's these time of statements that will look great in my sig. Yes, the Suns are at a disadvantage without a complete roster, but there is a reason they are the 2nd seed in the west. Try and remember that.


Who got Kobe? Try and remember that


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Everytime Kobe has score 30+ the Lakers have lost.

Becareful what you're asking for. Kobe taking more shots might just play into the Suns hands.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

before this gets into a lets make excuses for out loses... lets comprimise and settle it on the court. mhmmm k. throughout the night if i see anyone baiting in here i will not hesisate to have your posting abilities revoked. have a nice day


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> I feel something really Fishy and refs let Suns steal the game from us.


Enough with the ref conspiracies. Both teams have received generous calls.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*



Cris said:


> before this gets into a lets make excuses for out loses... lets comprimise and settle it on the court. mhmmm k. throughout the night if i see anyone baiting in here i will not hesisate to have your posting abilities revoked. have a nice day


Good idea..Im tired of everyone complaining about the refs and its just not here. It seems like when someone loses its because of the refs. Its part of the game and always will be. Get over it.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*



Cris said:


> before this gets into a lets make excuses for out loses... lets comprimise and settle it on the court. mhmmm k. throughout the night if i see anyone baiting in here i will not hesisate to have your posting abilities revoked. have a nice day


 Word.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Dr.Seuss said:


> I too think the Suns will be getting some calls. The refs probable know that if the Lakers lose, their still alive, but if Suns lose, its over.


No, if the Lakers lose, I really don't think we are going to come back and win game 7. I'm pretty scared about this game. Its really do or die, and I dont know if I can stand losing this series after that amazing game 4


----------



## matt7 (Jan 17, 2006)

Lakers 101 - Phoenix 97

Kobe Bryant ---- 34 points, 8 rebs, 5 dimes



If the Lakers some how do end up losing this one, don't be so quick to count them out for game 7. Keep in mind they do have Kobe Bryant.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*



ceejaynj said:


> The Lakers have had an incomplete roster throughout this series and they are up 3-2...try and remember that!


Not anyone important.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*



ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> Who got Kobe? Try and remember that


Back to back MVP winner? Nope.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Oh i'm definately looking forward to this one.


----------



## MoMillionaire11 (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*



KidCanada said:


> Back to back MVP winner? Nope.


Excuse me but in the Lakers forum i dont know if its such a great idea to be talking about steve trash. First of all....he aint no 2 time MVP till he is actually given the award (even if kobe IS this years MVP hands down), and second of all....I'd rather have Kobe The Clutch ANY DAY over some white canadian boy....iight...just gettin things straightened out in her. Peace...o yea..and Lakers are winnin 96 - 89 w/ kobe leading all scorers with 37 (12 free throws made) and 12/25 shooting with 1 three pointer. GO LAKKERRSS!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Well, to me this game might as well be game seven. If Lakers fail to win tonight, they might as well start gearing up for next season. This team will not beat up an emotionally charged Suns team in a game Seven at home. Tonight is do or die...

MUST make it happen.. Must make the offense work. 

MUST CLEAN UP THE BOARDS... Last time we didnt work the boards, and because of that almost no second chance buckets, almost to many second chances for the Suns.

Kawme must keep there head in THE damn game. Lamar must continue to play strong, but better defense on Marion than the last game.

The most important part.... The lakers HAVE to stop worrying about doubling Nash, and let nash become the scorer but stop the three point shooting and outside team shooting. Let nash become the scorer not facilitator.

Hopefully our guards will actually show up.....


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*



KidCanada said:


> Not anyone important.


How about their starting center, Chris Mihm?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*



CDRacingZX6R said:


> Well, to me this game might as well be game seven. If Lakers fail to win tonight, they might as well start gearing up for next season. This team will not beat up an emotionally charged Suns team in a game Seven at home. Tonight is do or die...
> 
> MUST make it happen.. Must make the offense work.
> 
> ...


Well said.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

If the Lakers lose this series, this season should not be looked on as a disapointment. They exceeded expectation this year. The problem is that this playoffs will be billed as one of the greatest brake downs by the Lakers allowing the Suns to rally from 1-3. 

Next year if they add an extra point guard (Mike James maybe) and get another Big then the Lakers should win 50 games or more next year.


----------



## EFT (Mar 27, 2006)

I want a good game and hopefully reach a seventh and deciding game! Don't carw who wins, just go 7! I want to see Raja bell versus Kobe Bryant again!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Great start Lakers. STUPID SMUSH! :curse:


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Hmmm... hot shooting start for the Suns.....


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

here comes the Suns fans with "elbow"


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

so many fouls


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

refs are calling it tight to prevent further outbreaks


----------



## laker girl (Jan 29, 2006)

Okay I don't like to cuss a lot but Nash just got another layup! Can someone ****in wack him! He's layups are coming way to easy..like always. :curse:
As much as I love kobe he turns the ball over to much. Needs to dribble more carefully.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Goooooooooooooooooo Kobeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## DuckWorth (May 14, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Kobe. Clutch.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

OMG!!! Whatta last second bank 3 pointer to end the quarter!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

****!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

laker girl said:


> Okay I don't like to cuss a lot but Nash just got another layup! Can someone ****in wack him! He's layups are coming way to easy..like always. :curse:
> As much as I love kobe he turns the ball over to much. Needs to dribble more carefully.


Nah, he doesn't actually turn it over that much. On the play that i'm sure you are talking about he had a wicked hesitation dribble set up and just got unlucky.

I agree about Nash though, I've been saying that since game one. He is a crafty dude though.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

he was driving into the lane with 3 defenders.. it's not ball handling imo, it's decision making. but yeah any time when you are the creatoer you gonna get a lot of turnovers.. even nash.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

I like the feeling of this game.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

%#%*ING Tim Thomas!! Where would the Suns be without him? ughh...


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*



KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> I like the feeling of this game.


i dont.. it's on pace to hit over 100, and you know what that means.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

the pace is too fast... its favoring PHX


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

God Dang free throws all the way with 7mins to go.

Lets hope kwame can slow it down


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

lakers are in big trouble. too many fouls against lakers.its not the good sign at the end of the game.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Kwame Kwame Kwame..... if buddy had better hands...... just imagine.....


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

kwame has 2 fouls too.. luke's got 3, smush' got 2. not a good sign.

kobe's getting doubled, but i think he needs to be more aggressive.

btw, jeez 12 turnovers in the first half alone..


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

holy **** are the suns getting calls...why do the suns have to be on the court?


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Wow, we are trying to lose this game, enough with the turnovers!!!


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

dam those traps they put on odom. Odom's got to pick up on that. back it down and stop spinning.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Not feeling so comfortable here......

We are just not playing smart. Too many TO's, too many fouls..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Not a good half by any means.. 

What the hell was that call.. Kobe munched him.. WOW


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Man this is painful to watch.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Kobe got him with his body a bit, close, but prolly a foul. The TO that Kobe made before that was pretty mindblowing, Lamar was wide open!! And right in front of him!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Brutal.. no defens allows Phoenix a layup to end the half.. ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

WOW. That was a BAD half............. 

Not much else to say, we are playing with fire here.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Pathetic...How the hell could you allow that layup...


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Comon Phil do something. Slap your dogs around, do something, don't just sit ther. Put some fire under these guys a$$e$.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

my god...i honestly dont think we can win this game...this is sad...very sad...


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

i dont feel comfortable.. damn


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

- = Played horrible that half!
+ = Down only 3..

Should be an interesting finish though..

Let's go guys!!!!!!!!!


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Turnovers need to go down...especially from Kobe.

Slow down the tempo please.....

And please...STOP FOULING SO MUCH.

The Suns have attempted 17 Free throw attempts.

Lakers have only attempted 9.


----------



## laker girl (Jan 29, 2006)

Kobe needs to be more careful with the ball. He has lots of turnovers.


----------



## laker girl (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*



SoCalfan21 said:


> my god...i honestly dont think we can win this game...this is sad...very sad...


that's what we thought in game 4 and look what happened. hang onto your horses. :banana:


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

My God... This BullSh!t play from the Lakers is just reoccuring...

Do these guys listen to the coaching staff?


----------



## DuckWorth (May 14, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Nash, with four steps.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

lol..... I love when we shoot 3's. :curse:


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*



SoCalfan21 said:


> my god...i honestly dont think we can win this game...this is sad...very sad...


Gulp......

This is looking dicey.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Yess my friends.. shoot more three's... Now were only down by 8.. if we shoot at least 5 my three's... We can definatly make that a 20 point lead.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Seriously...Do these guys EVEN LISTEN TO THE COACHING STAFF?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

they're not moving and responding to the defense well.. what can you say though. it's starting to get depressing, but still hoping.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

It's going to take another miracle to win this game.

Our guys are leaving people WIDE open for unconstested jumpers...

Diaw is just owning the paint.

Please just do better rotations...


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

I am very concerned here.... I don't wanna get negative, but i am concerned.... things are slipping away. 

Come on!!!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Wow. Smush is mentally weak. He looks like he is about ready to cry!! Come on Smush!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

This is complete sissy ball. 6 offensive fouls. They have to change the rules for charging. James Jones just made a point to run across the lane, stand in front of Smush, and foul down. That is the only way they can play defense. It's fair, but beyond ridiculous. No point in crying about it though. We have to play defense. That's why we're losing.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

I'm sorry everyone, but Kwame is playing like complete ****. His help defensive is 2nd worst in the league, next to Cook.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Turnovers is the biggest reason why we are losing.

17 to 9.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> This is complete sissy ball. 6 offensive fouls. They have to change the rules for charging. James Jones just made a point to run across the lane, stand in front of Smush, and foul down. That is the only way they can play defense. It's fair, but beyond ridiculous. No point in crying about it though. We have to play defense. That's why we're losing.


Yep. No other way to spin it, we aren't playing defense. It's embarassing. Just getting toasted left and right. Gotta D up here fellas!!! We can't outscore these chuckers.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Hahah I'm going to start calling Kawme "Paws".


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Kwame, catch the mother****ing ball. It is not that hard.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I'm sorry everyone, but Kwame is playing like complete ****. His help defensive is 2nd worst in the league, next to Cook.


The basketball IQ is lacking, no doubt. And dude needs to catch the ball!!! Never seen such poor hands. Wild stuff. 

We're still hanging around though, despite all the TO's and fouls and just general poor play.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

or better yet, pause :biggrin: is it really bad hands or bad hand-eye coordination?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Yeah, we're looking to be as close as we are. I'm keeping my hopes up.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Here we go. Right back in this.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Deavennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!

Back To Back Three's.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

WOW GAME TIES. DEVEN GEORGE FOR BACK 2 BACK 3's


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Devean George! Wow. What a gamer. Gotta respect that.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Did you see Nash's sissy flop? HAHAHAHAHAH!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

UNF%^ING real. a layup for Nash. 

I am so bitter.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

You know, I really get tired of seeing Nash waltz in the layup and make an easy layup. We need an enforcer in the worst way. Come on!!!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

yeah he's ripping us a new one. props to him... can't believe lakers are playing so bad after being up 3-1


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

WHY ARE THE LAKERS STILL ALLOWING THAT LITTLE CANADIAN TO OWN THE PAINT?

Please PLAY SOME DEFENSE. :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Ive never been more pissed during a game, I cant believe this might actually go to 7. PLEASE LAKERS, close this series out tonight.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

i think we're not playing defense because the refereeing is different now..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Come On


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Kobe just got ****ing mauled, an no foul.. And in return he takes a ridiculous shot..


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Nice...Odom is stepping it up big time.

But Kobe...c'mon man you gotta stop with the turnovers. You have most turnovers out of everybody.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

mother****er we arent afraid of anyone!! Go Lakers!


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Is Luke going to get any minutes?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Have you noticed how Kwame refuses to challenge smaller players? That really bothers me. And Smush needs to go set on the bench. He is useless to us right now.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

How come we don't get the flop? **** this ****.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

For th love of god........ CAN WE STOP with the 3 point shots.......


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Kwame is pathetic. How does he continously let Nash shoot right over him. As soon as he gets an offensive game, nothing else is important. And Kobe launches a horrible three. Nash airball. HAHA


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

well um.. they isolated kwame and nash so he has to step back.

btw, this is probably the worst game i've seen kobe play. dont know what he's thinking.


----------



## DuckWorth (May 14, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Kobe is trying to win it by himself, what happened to the team game???


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

team game went away for whatever reason.. nothing's happening, so kobe's playing hard.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Why did Kobe take that stupid shot?


----------



## DuckWorth (May 14, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Smush, bad.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Wtf is Kobe doing...he wastes 16 seconds on the clock by himself just to shoot a fuggin brick. ****ING RUN THE OFFENSE.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Kobe is just falling into the Sun's trap...STOP WITH THE ****ING JUMPERS.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Yes!! Kwame!!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*



upsanddowns said:


> Kobe is just falling into the Sun's trap...STOP WITH THE ****ING JUMPERS.


i agree. drive it in there. get to the line. it's so easy against these softies.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Oops! lol.. forgot I was watching TiVO.. lol


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Smush!?!?!?!?!? Why?!?!!??!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Parker Must Die


----------



## DuckWorth (May 14, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Smush, still bad.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Looks like the Lakers are going to sign a new point guard over the offseason.

ROFL. Man, this guy has been playing horribly. Hopefully he steps it up...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

If parker wasn't such a tool, we could be up 5 with 43 left.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

yeah he's pretty inconsistent... it's been hurting us. many times he's been open and his teammates just ignored him.

im getting nervous now.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

luckily that smush brain cramp didn't hurt us. Get the ball to Kobe after this timeout, no fooling around now.


----------



## laker girl (Jan 29, 2006)

Yep, kobe needs to take it easy! Too many turnovers for him but then again he game em the lead too. Nervous!!!!!!!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*



DuckWorth said:


> Smush, still bad.


nah, he is pathetic. I just dont know why...


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

AAAAAAAAAAARGH!!!! Mother F&(&ING Tim Thomas. I kind of want to cry.....


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

wow


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

damnit damnit, do it again Kobe


----------



## DuckWorth (May 14, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Wonder who gets the ball...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Now I really want Parker dead.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

WHAT THE HELL WAS THAT? 6 seconds for that? ****


----------



## DuckWorth (May 14, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

I hate to say it, but if Sasha was in for those couple of plays instead of Smush, Lakers could have escaped without overtime.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Ughhh..... deflating...... That wasn't the best shot by Kobe. Looked like everyone knew he was going to that spot, I think he could have taken Marion off the dribble...

Oh well, let's do it in OT.


----------



## laker girl (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*



madskillz1_99 said:


> AAAAAAAAAAARGH!!!! Mother F&(&ING Tim Thomas. I kind of want to cry.....


I know me too! F***kin Tim! We couldn't get our hands on it once!


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Wow...Kobe should have passed it to someone or should have driven to the basket...

He had plenty of time to do either option....


Man, I really don't have a good feeling about this overtime.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

I'm no expert but when the lane opens up and Kobe has Marion on him I think he needs to be driving it to the basket


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

i wish Kobe would have got a good shot off there. Oh well. We have to do it in OT.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

It's all about the defense now.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Dont know why but i feel more confident


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Oh my god.. Kobe.. WTF..


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Wow that pick and roll is so annoying!!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Kwame Brown. Catch the ****ing ball... I can't stand this anymore..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Can you say WAAAAAALK...


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

I'm scared now


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Lakers defense is just a piece of ****.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*



KobeBryant08 said:


> I'm scared now


Me too......


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Foul!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Seriously. **** Tim Thomas.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Need Some Stops!!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

We can't even make one pathetic stop. Game over. ****ing ridiculous...


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

it is over...


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Wow, now we gotta pull out a win in PHX


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Well Smush Parker gift wrapped this game and said Merry ****ing Christmas


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Welp. That was the series. We can start talking about future trades now.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

how about a trade that rids us of Parker. He's ****ing terrible.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

This is some ****ing $**t game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

So... so sad. You know, when the Lakers bomb on saturday... That will be the first time in Lakers franchise history they ever had a 3-1 lead, and lost the series. Even in the Lakers Triumph, theres a failure.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

foul freaking diaw or marion


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

I guess it's never over til the final buzzer when u have kobe


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Put Nash to the line.. Brilliant..


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Damn, Tim Thomas. So close to winning that game, and he nails that 3 to go into OT. :curse:


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

If the lakers lose this series i'm gonna stop watching the playoff.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

This series is over.

No way Lakers are winning it in Phoenix.

**** THIS ****, WASTING MY ****ING TIME FOR THIS.

Wow.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Kobe is ridiculous..


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Miss God Dammit. stupid phx shooters


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

George you ****ing choker..


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

don't blame george, if parker doesn't try to take Nash one on one and makes a good possession out of it, we don't even have an OT. Instead he drives in and gets pooped on by Diaw.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

im not watching game 7....im sorry this team has given up...so i have given up


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


STUPID STUPID STUPID STUPID.

I missed my midterm for this stupid game ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

These guys didn't play with any sense of urgency. They made me look like an idiot in the process.

Extremely upsetting.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

tied series....


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*



SoCalfan21 said:


> im not watching game 7....im sorry this team has given up...so i have given up



I'm joining you bro. I'm gonna go out and play some balls with my boys to takek out some frustration.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Again......... If Smush didnt take that stupid drive... And instead we had a productive possession.... This game would be over and we'd all be talking about the soon to be LA vs LA matchup...

Now were going to talk about the greatest playoff Blunder in Laker history on sunday.

Sad.. Kobe had a nice offensive game... But in reality.. Kobe went away from the team game... Lakers stopped pounding the ball in the paint.. And because of to many 3 point attempts (23 uke: ). To many Turn overs... To many stupid jumpshots. Lakers should have lost this game because of the stupidy in the playing.

Now, going back to play the suns at home.. They will have thier best defender on the court, and all there fans cheering them on. 

Series over, we gave a good effort I guess..? I hope I'm wrong.. But you know in your hearts it feels like its over.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

The series is over.

The Suns basically outplayed the Lakers from game 4, 5, AND 6. 

What happened to pounding in the inside? Inexistant.

What happened to the defense? CRAP

What happened to Kobe? Jumpshooter who strayed away from the team game. 

**** this ****.


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*



CDRacingZX6R said:


> Series over, we gave a good effort I guess..? I hope I'm wrong.. *But you know in your hearts it feels like its over.*


This feels so true to me right now. I sincerely thought they would close it out tonight but they didn't come out with any sense of urgency at all.
I know we have a chance in game 7 but this loss does make me feel like we've just been eliminated.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Woah!! Enough with the defeatist attitude!!! Yes, it SUCKED to lose tonight. I am bitter. BUT, you have to look at the positives, be an optimist. Now we get to win a game 7 on the road, and Kobe gets to stare down Raja Bell. At the very least it will be great theater.....

But damn, that sucked..........


----------



## LJD (Nov 27, 2004)

Well, I'm only slightly ****ing pissed. This was pathetic. I'm seriously considering not watching Game 7 too, but I think I'm gonna have to support the team no matter what.

Phil better earn the 10 million he's getting and bring us a victory in Game 7. I just don't see how we could screw up the oppurtunity to close out twice in a row, once at home. Especially with Kobe killing it like he did. How our other players couldn't step up like they did before is just beyond me.

And I like Smush but...ugh...it was like we were playing 4 on 5 out there.

This series is tearing me up. Game 7 Saturday, all or nothing. Until then, I'm gonna have to find a way to keep from throwing myself off a cliff.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

come on guy, until the buzzer sounds, the game is not over and we still have one game left..


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

What a heart broken lose.

Lakers had this game until stupid Tim Thomas with his stupid 3 pointers again.
Someone needs to shut him down at the 3 pointers.

Game 7, here we go.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Keep in mind one thing. We weren't even supposed to be in this series. One game to knock off the suns. I'll take it.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*



Dr.Seuss said:


> Everytime Kobe has score 30+ the Lakers have lost.
> 
> Becareful what you're asking for. Kobe taking more shots might just play into the Suns hands.



0-8 when he scores 30+.

I called it from the begining.


----------



## Izlar (Nov 13, 2002)

This game was rediculous. I cannot believe that odom didnt get that charge call in OT. That was the key play in ot. After that, the lakers had no spirit left. When you get called for offensive fouls every time you drive the lane, you'd think you might get a call in return, but no. The game was over at that point. 

But i do i have hope for game 7 because you know how much the league wants a LA vs. LA series, and the league usually gets what the leauge wants.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Kobe's amount of points did not have an affect on the game. The horrible defense and exceptional offense from the Suns did. The turnovers played a key role, and Kobe was a very big part of that.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

You hate to put the loss on one guy, but, damn!!! Smush!! 42 minutes, 2 points, 0 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 awful decision with under a minute to go. OUCH.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Eh.. let's go pull the shocker in Phoenix now! 

Not happy at all but damn.. wtf.. They quit going away from the big dudes and let Kobe shoot and jack em!


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Can Smush make a shot?

Again, he played like crap with 0-5 from the field....

Why doesn't Phil let Jim Jackson or Aaron Mckie get some time?...


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*



madskillz1_99 said:


> You hate to put the loss on one guy, but, damn!!! Smush!! 42 minutes, 2 points, 0 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 awful decision with under a minute to go. OUCH.


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

Think on the good side. We are at the 7th seat anyways, and be able to take this far, totally surprise everyone already. Plus, look at the numbers: turnovers were the main factor for Lakers to lose the last two games. If we could play with very low turnover in the first two, why not in the seventh game? The series is not over until it is over. I have said it already, Lakers is a team that plays bad when they are comfortable, and EXTREMELY WELL in bad situations. If Lakers happen to win game 7 in Phoenix, that probably would be the biggest upset in NBA's history. I was so scared watching game 5 and 6, but I think I could feel much better watching game 7. Think about it, it is now Suns' pressure to win the game, we just chill.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

****in high screens man... Nash is seriously too good at that.. I don't understand why Kwame always leave his man behind to guard Nash.. Just let Nash shoot the ****in three or something, don't let diaw get an easy *** basket inside..


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

<font color="red">Damage control...</font>


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Yea pretty brutal whenever Kwame has to attempt to guard Nash.. Smush is being very very bad these last two games.. yea he made a couple big plays in Game 4 but besides that.. what's he done in the series?


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*



Brian34Cook said:


> Yea pretty brutal whenever Kwame has to attempt to guard Nash.. Smush is being very very bad these last two games.. yea he made a couple big plays in Game 4 but besides that.. what's he done in the series?


Yeah, he has been struggling, HARD.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Lakers, 3-0 when Suns don't score 100.


The issue here is DEFENSE. During the wins, we were rotating very well and chasing the Suns off of the three point line. I was very dissapointed in Smush and Kwame tonight on the defensive side of the ball. Very very very dissapointed.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Prolific Scorer said:


> <font color="red">Damage control...</font>


Awww come one, hahaha that was funny though....Stop actin' like hoes Laker Mods, you lost....so take your punishment. 03 WAS classic though, sniffle sniffle (Kobe / Fisher)


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Lakers, 3-0 when Suns don't score 100.
> 
> 
> The issue here is DEFENSE. During the wins, we were rotating very well and chasing the Suns off of the three point line. I was very dissapointed in Smush and Kwame tonight on the defensive side of the ball. Very very very dissapointed.


they were up by 3 with 27 seconds remaining.. it could be defense, but not just defense.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

That Block on Smush.....it was by Marion right?

Oh yeah Odom got dunked on by Marion too for the Night-Capping Ally-Oops-Upside-Yo-Head!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Prolific Scorer said:


> Awww come one, hahaha that was funny though....Stop actin' like hoes Laker Mods, you lost....so take your punishment. 03 WAS classic though, sniffle sniffle (Kobe / Fisher)


 So were the championships.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> So were the championships.


And Kobe has yet to do diddily-squat without that 7 foot 350lb Monster they call "The Big Aristotle"

TY


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Prolific Scorer said:


> And Kobe has yet to do diddily-squat without that 7 foot 350lb Monster they call "The Big Aristotle"
> 
> TY


And Shaq has?

Only reason Miami is playing so well is b/c of Wade.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Without Kobe?

1 NBA Finals App.
2 Conference Finals App. > Missing the Playoffs, Losing in the 1st Round the following season.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Shaq poisoned Kobe's BK Value Meal.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Lol, why are you even posting here. At least the Lakers are in the playoffs...unlike the Rockets...ROFL.


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*



Prolific Scorer said:


> Without Kobe?
> 
> 1 NBA Finals App.
> 2 Conference Finals App. > Missing the Playoffs, Losing in the 1st Round the following season.


Exactly what are you trying to argue about?

We lost, we're bitter, we just want to be left alone.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*



Prolific Scorer said:


> Without Kobe?
> 
> 1 NBA Finals App.
> 2 Conference Finals App. > Missing the Playoffs, Losing in the 1st Round the following season.


<strike>You're an idiot. Kobe has played TWO seasons w/o Shaq. lol. You're an idiot.</strike>


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Man, this stuff can give you a damned ulcer. 


Let me first and foremost give credit to the Suns. They're making the big plays, Nash is effing incredible. Take nothing from them. 

Ain't mad at Kobe. 

Smush....man, come on. Come ****ng on. TWO points?! What a dog. What a horrible time to have a horrible game. 

Alright, well, so be it. Game 7, on the road. Hostile crowd. Judgement effing day. Nut up or shut up. Lets go. :banana:


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Lets not going back to the shaq trade discussion. Let the past go.


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

i thought the lakers had it but looks like the 2003 magic all over again. oh well the lakers choked but it's always next year


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

madskillz1_99 said:


> You're an idiot. Kobe has played TWO seasons w/o Shaq. lol. You're an idiot.


Yeah, Shaq's played 6 years W/O Kobe....and by the looks of it he's accomplished more than Kobe will W/O "The BK Bandit"


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

They need to double whoever switch on Smush. The one play where kobe ran down to double was a good play. they stop them and force marion to drive.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

But seriously, i'm off....Get Well Soon Lakers


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Prolific Scorer said:


> Yeah, Shaq's played 6 years W/O Kobe....and by the looks of it he's accomplished more than Kobe will W/O "The BK Bandit"


LOL. What joy do you get out of spewing the same tired "arguments" to try and detract from Kobe? At least be original. So weak.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*



Prolific Scorer said:


> Yeah, Shaq's played 6 years W/O Kobe....and by the looks of it he's accomplished more than Kobe will W/O "The BK Bandit"



Will ya just Shut The F**K up. No one give a Rat's @$$ about shaq. All we care is how the lakers are going to win game 7. Go back to Ur own freaking pipe hole and think about how ya gonna trade TMAC.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Prolific Scorer said:


> But seriously, i'm off....Get Well Soon Lakers



Stfu, no one likes a loss shoved down their throats.
You need to stop baiting the Laker fan base or it could result in a permanent ban.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

its not surprise the Lakers lost, Kobe had 50 points...the Suns knew that without Raja he would try to take over...he tried but his team lost that ****ing sucks...WHY DIDNT HE EMPLOY THE SAME

STRATEGY that they did in game 2 n 3 n 4??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

pound it in !!!!!!!!!!!! POUND IT IN AT WILL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! no damn stupid perimeter shots 
did i say...POUND IT IN !!! !?!!?!?!?!? :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 

i dont mean to be a pessimist...but if Kobe tries to win the game again, rather than get his teamates
involved and go by that strategy this series is over...and it sucks, cuz with the lakers losing the series i feel they have eliminated the Clippers as well, no way in hell the Clippers can contend with the stupidass Suns barrage of ****ing annoying asss 3s,       

thanks alot Lakers


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*



ElMarroAfamado said:


> its not surprise the Lakers lost, Kobe had 50 points...the Suns knew that without Raja he would try to take over...he tried but his team lost that ****ing sucks...WHY DIDNT HE EMPLOY THE SAME
> 
> STRATEGY that they did in game 2 n 3 n 4??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> ...



actually they did stick to the game plan until late in the game that they couldn't feed inside. The suns are doubling everything down low, kobe, odom. What they need to do is give kobe the ball and let him find the open man. everytime they try to post is a turnover waiting to happen.


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

lakers choked and they will be destroyed sat.

kobe will have to score 40 to keep it decent.

kwame smush odom and all the other lakers players will fold up.

they never been in a game seven especially at the suns house,


they will not be able to deal with the pressure

kobe will show up but after how smush played this series. he will be a non factor.


kwame will be in foul trouble. odom will prob be a small factor but they will be out worked by the suns. it's over.

they choked. damn.

i thought they had this too but they could not close it out. if they couldn't close it at home they can't do it here.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Time to start the who to draft threads ladies and gentlemens.


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*



spiraling said:


> Time to start the who to draft threads ladies and gentlemens.



or who you can get for lamar odom


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Man...what a horrible lost, talking about having a hard time falling asleep last night...i kept having nightmares of damn Tim Thomas hitting that 3 that put the game in overtime. 

This game was horrible, too many turnovers, and dumb mistakes, i couldnt believe that all they had to do was guard the 3 point line in addition they had foul to give! UGH! I guess its easier said than done when your not in the game.

Lakers gotta dig deep to win game 7 @ Phoenix! Tinker Bell is gonna be back, so you know its gonna be a physical matchup come Sat.!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*



Ghiman said:


> Man...what a horrible lost, *talking about having a hard time falling asleep last * night...i kept having nightmares of damn Tim Thomas hitting that 3 that put the game in overtime.
> 
> This game was horrible, too many turnovers, and dumb mistakes, i couldnt believe that all they had to do was guard the 3 point line in addition they had foul to give! UGH! I guess its easier said than done when your not in the game.
> 
> Lakers gotta dig deep to win game 7 @ Phoenix! Tinker Bell is gonna be back, so you know its gonna be a physical matchup come Sat.!



That was me after game 4 loss. I would wake up in the middle of the night "No, Kobe! No!"
or "Get the ball out of his hands!"


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

It's the next morning and I'm still pissed off.

ONE rebound at the end and it would've been over.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*



Dr.Seuss said:


> That was me after game 4 loss. I would wake up in the middle of the night "No, Kobe! No!"
> or "Get the ball out of his hands!"


What a series!!! Leaving both Suns and Lakers fans with the same after affects!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

I still have a major hangover from that loss as well. Saturday night will determine how happily I live the rest of my life. This is what Kobe and Phil should live for. They have been through these battles and the adversity. Odom has showed that he does not crumble in pressure situations (anymore). But the Suns have showed remarkable mental toughness. Hats off to them. I hope game 7 is even better than game 6, with a series victory going to the Lakers.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Sad fact is that for this series to end in LA's favor, its going to take more than Phil and Kobe.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*



ElMarroAfamado said:


> its not surprise the Lakers lost, Kobe had 50 points...the Suns knew that without Raja he would try to take over...he tried but his team lost that ****ing sucks...WHY DIDNT HE EMPLOY THE SAME
> 
> STRATEGY that they did in game 2 n 3 n 4??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> ...


I'm getting sick of people saying this. Do you realize that what you say is very difficult when the Suns are packing it in the lane? They tried to get the ball in and the result was a lot of turnovers. If the Suns are going to give you wide open shots and completely not guard at least one player on every play, you need to show that you can hit those shots. Odom, Parker and Vujacic were hot in the first few games. This game, they were off from the outside. Kobe was on fire and was the only guy other than George at one point who could hit a shot. It sickens me that you would blame Kobe's amazing game for this loss. The problem is that the TEAM fell out of the tempo because of turnovers. Everytime Kwame fumbles the ball out of bounds on a Kobe pass, Kobe gets the turnover...so don't completely blame him for that either. Lakers had bad spacing in this game because they didn't know what to do when they couldn't operate inside like they wanted to. Lakers have showed me something very impressive in this series, but I'm sick of people blaming Kobe everytime he takes this many shots just because his teammates decide to suck and have horrible spacing. If the Lakers won this game, you'd be fumbling around at Kobe's feet in praise.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

You cant fault kobe on this one, he did a very excellent job on both ends of the court. We lost the game not because the other players were not scoring, but only because the lakers forgot to play fundamental defense to close out the game....plain and simple.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Plus, people we gotta give the Suns their due. They shot the lights out and made critical shots at critical moments.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

if the Lakers post up, and when they draw the double get it to the open man, they have a chance...they should be able to adjust from this game to game 7...when the LAkers did that game 6, things were going their way as soon as they went away from that or couldnt do that to perfection, things just wne the sUns way  WOW man what a game, Game 7, who is gonna step up, Smush needs to step up, atleast dunk the ****ing ball or lay that **** up , something he cant give 2 pts again 

him n Sasha, and play some damn D, if not its goodbye Lakers and Goodbye Clippers in the playoffs


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Where's the energetic, passionate, and motivated Lamar Odom go? I think I saw him in game 1, 2, and 3 and all of a sudden he disappeared. Can someone please find this fella?


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

I thought Lamar played extremely well, he had a bunch of 3 point plays that kept us in the game. Lamar was not the problem, the rest of the kids were....namely that guy who didnt get hugged as a a kid..whats his name?...ahhhmm....Smush, yeah thats him.


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*



Cormegadadon said:


> lakers choked and they will be destroyed sat.
> 
> kobe will have to score 40 to keep it decent.
> 
> ...


You've been removed from my Christmas card list.

If we can win when we're five points down with 12 seconds to go why can't we win when it's 0-0 with 48 minutes to go? We won 3 in a row and lost 2 in a row (the 2nd in OT) and we just don't have a friggin' chance in game 7, right? Lamar will not fold...he'll be fight'n his *** off and great ones like Kobe and Phil have a way of imprinting themselves on game 7's. The cream rises in these situations.

I know it looks grim but take solace in the fact that we've come so far this season, our guys have heart and the Suns are going to have to play a great game to beat our guys as they did last game.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Didnt want to log on last night becaue i was pissed :laugh: Oh well..


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

IF Refs Let the Lakers and Suns play their game without interruption then Lakers will WIN because of PJ and Kobe. Period. Else Suns will trash us


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*



KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> I thought Lamar played extremely well, he had a bunch of 3 point plays that kept us in the game. Lamar was not the problem, the rest of the kids were....namely that guy who didnt get hugged as a a kid..whats his name?...ahhhmm....Smush, yeah thats him.


I'm not saying that he's playing bad but he hasn't played with that so called "passion" during the last few games. Maybe fatigue is catching up to him or perhaps Marion has finally figured out a way to get it going or perhaps the flops have been instrumental to his confidence. Whatever it is, I clearly don't see the same Lamar I saw in game 1, 2, and 3. Let's just say Odom has been playing above average the last few games. However, he needs to play SUPER DYAMMN YOU CRAZY SON HOLY **** YOU SEXY THANG I LOVE YOU type of game in order make up for Smush's **** plays, his shooting in particular. (Like he did in the first three games)


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> Stfu, no one likes a loss shoved down their throats.
> You need to stop baiting the Laker fan base or it could result in a permanent ban.


Lol, go graduate High School.....


----------



## tp2386 (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I still have a major hangover from that loss as well. Saturday night will determine how happily I live the rest of my life. This is what Kobe and Phil should live for. They have been through these battles and the adversity. Odom has showed that he does not crumble in pressure situations (anymore). But the Suns have showed remarkable mental toughness. Hats off to them. I hope game 7 is even better than game 6, with a series victory going to the Lakers.


I feel the same way about how this game will effect the rest of my life. If the lakers lose this game I'm probably not gonna eat right for weeks even though they have exceeded my expectations. I'm also seriously gonna call in sick for work and probably lay in bed all day mumbling "**** Tim Thomas" while hugging a teddy bear. Hopefully we win the game though so I can continue on with my happy life. Go LAKERS!!!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Prolific Scorer said:


> Lol, go graduate High School.....



You've proven that maturity doesn't come with age.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I still have a major hangover from that loss as well. Saturday night will determine how happily I live the rest of my life. This is what Kobe and Phil should live for. They have been through these battles and the adversity. Odom has showed that he does not crumble in pressure situations (anymore). But the Suns have showed remarkable mental toughness. Hats off to them. I hope game 7 is even better than game 6, with a series victory going to the Lakers.


I'm going to be having a rough time with sports life, if Lakers lose Saturday too. Lakers are pretty much the only team that's actually decent on the teams I like, including other sports.

Got my Cubs.. who are without Derek Lee, and the Packers... :curse:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*



dannyM said:


> I'm not saying that he's playing bad but he hasn't played with that so called "passion" during the last few games. Maybe fatigue is catching up to him or perhaps Marion has finally figured out a way to get it going or perhaps the flops have been instrumental to his confidence. Whatever it is, I clearly don't see the same Lamar I saw in game 1, 2, and 3. Let's just say Odom has been playing above average the last few games. However, he needs to play SUPER DYAMMN YOU CRAZY SON HOLY **** YOU SEXY THANG I LOVE YOU type of game in order make up for Smush's **** plays, his shooting in particular. (Like he did in the first three games)


He was going one on one against Marion, who has no chance of guarding him, through the first several games. Now they're are throwing a very quick and aggressive double team at him every time he gets the ball there. He usually passes it out or has to rush his shot to the point that it doesn't feel very comfortable. People who keep saying "Go inside!" need to realize that the Suns defensive strategy has shifted to doubling very quickly everything in the post and trapping on the baseline.

For the Lakers to win, they need Parker, Walton, George, Vujacic and Cook to show early that they can hit the shots from the outside when the lane is swamped. Otherwise, Kobe's going to have to try and bail them out again. Basketball strategy 101 says that if a player is not being covered at all, he needs to get the ball and shoot the open shot. But for that to happen, these guys have to hit a few early so that Kobe will not think he is the only effecient offensive weapon on the court (which he usually is). Kwame also needs to somehow have learned in these two days off how not to fumble passes. At least three of his teammates turnovers every game should actually be credited to him. If the Lakers can hit a few outside shots when they open and Kwame can play crisp like he did in the first few games, Lakers have a real shot at winning.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> You've proven that maturity doesn't come with age.


You've brought nothing to the argument...trace your steps, and nice try....come again.


----------



## TonyP (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

Let's review:

Kobe Bryant scores a career playoff high, and the Lakers lose.
Smush Parker score two points, and allows Steve Nash to run amok with the ball the entire night.
Lamar Odom is the only other Laker besides Bryant to score past the start of the fourth quarter.
The Lakers were flat-out shellacked in OT.

Anyone else see the train wreck coming?

Oh, it's worse than that. The "new teamwork" Lakers were blown in Phoenix in game 5. Anyone remember how a balanced attack couldn't even keep them close?

OK - the stat you need to look at is turnovers. Lakers: 18 and 20 respectively in their last two games.
If they hold onto the ball - they're in the game.

Conversely, if you're smugly assuming te Suns to be invicible at home, look at te offensive rebounds they give up. If the Suns can consistently pull down their own defensive boards, they will win comfortably.

The Lakers can't run with the Suns, whether Kobe passes or shoots, they just can't. They gotta hold onto the ball, and walk it up court - the whole game. A lapse of just one quarter could mean a twenty point run from which they will not recover - not in fromt of the Phoenix fans.

More on this game? check out my blog: http://basketball.suite101.com/


----------



## sohail (May 13, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*

i hoped that the lakers would win
but oh well


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 6 (5/4) (2) Phoenix Suns @ (7) Los Angeles Laker*



sohail said:


> i hoped that the lakers would win
> but oh well


Uhhh....wtf?!

Why on earth would you call up this game thread?


----------

